# Official Inauguration Discussion



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

*The Official Inauguration 2009 Discussion* 

​
Anybody else watching it right now? What are your views on the way things have panned out these past couple of months. Did your candidate win? Did he loose? Do you feel hopeful or cheated in 09? If you're outside the US, what do you think this coming US presidency will mean for countrys all over the world? Discuss.

But most importantly, lets not talk discuss television.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And if you see posts before this one, know that a certain Mider Mister wants to pretend he created a thread of this epic proportions.


----------



## Belbwadous (Jan 20, 2009)

Me from Canada!


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah I am.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Obama's wife is smokin


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 20, 2009)

*OBAMA*


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd be walkin out to Vader's theme right about now if I was Obama... 

what they too scared to say his middle name? They said everyone else's!!


----------



## Mibu Clan (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow, that Religious shit was awful...


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Seperation of church and state my ass!


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 20, 2009)

Watcing it now as well. Its almost time for Obama to get sworn into office.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 20, 2009)

People have the right to be Atheist but they dont have the right to remove remove God from American government,its always been this way since our country was founded


they swear on the bible,they used to have the 10 commandments in the supreme court,all our patriotic songs are about God



Whether you guys like it or not this country was built on God and the moment we lose that is the moment this Country stops being America


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

YEAH!!! CHANGE!!!!! 




> Whether you guys like it or not this country was built on God and the moment we lose that is the moment this Country stops being America



Right, I don't deny that. Besides it's not really the Athesists that get mad at the religious stuff mixed with the government as it is people who aren't Christian. Most Atheists I know could give a rats ass about "god talk" by the government. It's the other religions that care.


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 20, 2009)

*OBAMA!*

Oh, boring orchestra.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 20, 2009)

woot,all the way from the Hague,Netherlands.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 20, 2009)

beautiful orchestra,so far the Ceremony looks great


----------



## Belbwadous (Jan 20, 2009)

YES WE CAN!!


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

*HERE WE GO~!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 20, 2009)

I solemnly swear.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

GOOD BYE BUSH!!!!!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes.

He's the Boss now.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 20, 2009)

Damn it! 

Yo boy messin' up on the repeat the oath part. My hope for a successful speech is low.


----------



## son_michael (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> YEAH!!! CHANGE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Right, I don't deny that. Besides it's not really the Athesists that get mad at the religious stuff mixed with the government as it is people who aren't Christian. Most Atheists I know could give a rats ass about "god talk" by the government. It's the other religions that care.




right well I just get upset when I see people despise our Nations Great History and our traditions


well congrats to Obama,he's got a hell of alot of things he needs to do.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 20, 2009)

IT'S OVER

WE FUCKING WON


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm not sure anyone can repeat that.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 20, 2009)

OUT GET BUSH OUT! NOW!


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 20, 2009)

Ha, Obama screwed up swearing in.

His first method of CHANGE.


----------



## Belbwadous (Jan 20, 2009)

*GOOD BYE BUSH!YOU DON'T BELONG IN THIS WORLD!!*


----------



## Adonis (Jan 20, 2009)

son_michael said:


> right well I just get upset when I see people despise our Nations Great History and our traditions



I get upset when I see someone so apparently despise the beautiful English language. 



Megaharrison said:


> Ha, Obama screwed up swearing in.
> 
> His first method of CHANGE.



All part of the plan.

The oath doesn't count unless you say it straight.


----------



## Verdius (Jan 20, 2009)

HE SCREWED UP BEING SWORN IN FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Bush needs to GTFO



> right well I just get upset when I see people despise our Nations Great History and our traditions



As would anyone who's proud of what we are. Regardless of the religion this country was founded on...

(sorry for interruption, Bush looks sad lol)

I feel that the religion we were founded on layed the foundation of the basic freedoms and rights we garentuee. So I don't complain...


----------



## Vanity (Jan 20, 2009)

Yep, I've got the TV on in here right now. LOL.

I live in Canada but I'm a dual citizen of the US also. I'm watching it on CNN right now.


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 20, 2009)

Epic speeches rule!

The new "I have a Dream".


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 20, 2009)

Speech is going smooth so far.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 20, 2009)

Not a bad speech so far. Adios Bush.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 20, 2009)

It's no longer "Yes we can" it's "Yes, we did."


----------



## Adonis (Jan 20, 2009)

Verdius said:


> HE SCREWED UP BEING SWORN IN FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-






Speech is going much more smoothly. I think as long as Presidential duties don't entail basic rote memorization, we're fine. 

*prays to God there's never a game of Simon for the fate of the world*


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Speech is going much more smoothly. I think as long as Presidential duties don't entail basic rote memorization, we're fine.
> 
> *prays to God there's never a game of Simon for the fate of the world*



lol fo sho

that's ALOT of mutha fuckin people out there!!


----------



## Cinna (Jan 20, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Damn it!
> 
> Yo boy messin' up on the repeat the oath part. My hope for a successful speech is low.





Megaharrison said:


> Ha, Obama screwed up swearing in.
> 
> His first method of CHANGE.



this 

watching all the way from germany! wooooot!!!


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 20, 2009)

WE WILL DEFEAT YOU!


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

everyone knows Terrorism was invented by the US


----------



## Zephos (Jan 20, 2009)

> People have the right to be Atheist but they dont have the right to remove remove God from American government,its always been this way since our country was founded



This is the worst reason for anything ever. "cuz that's how it is".



> they swear on the bible,they used to have the 10 commandments in the supreme court,all our patriotic songs are about God



A muslim congressman was sworn in on a Koran. You know why?
Because it makes sense.




> Whether you guys like it or not this country was built on God and the moment we lose that is the moment this Country stops being America



Shut up.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 20, 2009)

Barack O-Stammer


----------



## Zodd (Jan 20, 2009)

Boo ya! Back just to say I told you so! 




Megaharrison said:


> Ha, Obama screwed up swearing in.
> 
> His first method of CHANGE.



Roberts flubbed the oath. He put 'faithfully' at the end of the sentence instead of before 'execute.' Barack waited for him to correct himself. Shame on all y'all for not knowing the Oath!


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jan 20, 2009)

Somewhere in the US,BI just hung himself


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 20, 2009)

damn good speech pek


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

I have to agree with Blue Panther.


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 20, 2009)

Such powerful words.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jan 20, 2009)

Zodd said:


> *Roberts flubbed the oath. He put 'faithfully' at the end of the sentence instead of before 'execute.' Barack waited for him to correct himself. Shame on all y'all for not knowing the Oath!*



This .

**


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 20, 2009)

Excellent speech.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

CHAAAANGE!!!!!!!!!

GTFO Bush....

Oh I'd like to share with you all the final Bush quote on my countdown calendar:




			
				G.W Bush said:
			
		

> "I hope you leave here and walk out and say, 'What did he say?'"




This poem she's reading sounds like a 3rd graders poem...


----------



## Adonis (Jan 20, 2009)

Zodd said:


> Shame on all y'all for not knowing the Oath!



I refuse to know anything.


----------



## Camille (Jan 20, 2009)

Awesome speech


----------



## Mibu Clan (Jan 20, 2009)

So apparently government needs to be even MORE involved and watchful over the markets and economy...  ... 

The speech was good... though nothing out of the ordinary...

Im also sick of people comparing Obama to the Martin LK.


----------



## valentine_ryuuga (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm watching it on the internet from France 

This inauguration thing is pretty fun to watch, it's the first time I'm really interested in an inauguration in USA, and I'm just 24.

Obama is honest, humble and hot. Love him.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 20, 2009)

Mibu Clan said:


> Im also sick of people comparing Obama to the Martin LK.



Seriously. Good speech but it wasn't no "I Have A Dream" speech.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Glad Al Sharpton didn't have anything to do with the Inauguration... I'd punch my computer screen


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 20, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Seriously. Good speech but it wasn't no "I Have A Dream" speech.



Absolutely seconded.


----------



## E (Jan 20, 2009)

i caught part of it on the radio

good shit, good shit


----------



## Camille (Jan 20, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Seriously. Good speech but it wasn't no "I Have A Dream" speech.



The ones who were expecting this I'm sure are pretty dissapointed.

Obama thoroughly owned Bush with that speech, though


----------



## Mibu Clan (Jan 20, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Seriously. Good speech but it wasn't no "I Have A Dream" speech.



Not just that, Im reffering to the media in general... and their rabid Obamaism.

Its worse than Uchiha and Senjuu worship in the forums...


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh boy a stupid christain rambling on.

Did he really screw up his being sworn in?



> People have the right to be Atheist but they dont have the right to remove remove God from American government,its always been this way since our country was founded


Please tell me this wasn't a speech.......


----------



## valentine_ryuuga (Jan 20, 2009)

this man looks sick no ? or just about to cry...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 20, 2009)

I can't believe the guy screwed up the oath of office, how hard is it to just have a little piece of paper and read it?

Great speech by Obama though.



son_michael said:


> People have the right to be Atheist but they dont have the right to remove remove God from American government,its always been this way since our country was founded



God has never had a direct place in the government.  Nor should he ever.



son_michael said:


> they swear on the bible,they used to have the 10 commandments in the supreme court,all our patriotic songs are about God



And there is a reason they removed the 10 commandments from the supreme court.  Religion doesn't rule our government.

And no not all patriotic songs are ABOUT god, some of them may have the word god in them but that doesn't make them ABOUT god.



son_michael said:


> Whether you guys like it or not this country was built on God and the moment we lose that is the moment this Country stops being America



We don't require god to be America and frankly i'm insulted at that idea.  That insinuates that atheists can't be truly american.


----------



## Cinna (Jan 20, 2009)

valentine_ryuuga said:


> I'm watching it on the internet from France
> 
> This inauguration thing is pretty fun to watch, it's the first time I'm really interested in an inauguration in USA, and I'm just 24.
> 
> Obama is honest, humble and hot. Love him.



Yep, I can only agree with you. I don't think there has ever been such a high interest in american presidents outside America. Especially an inauguration.

Obama ftw 

And the stummer was rather human


----------



## Zephos (Jan 20, 2009)

Just because I love it here's this again.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

I love this guy's speech too


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 20, 2009)

I gladly welcome the 44th president of the United States. These next 4 years will truly change how we view things in this nation.


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 20, 2009)

Lol, Michelle is always smiling.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> I love this guy's speech too



"When yellow can be mellow. When the red man can get ahead, man."

 


What's that strange and unfamiliar document? Whatever it is, God is more important in this country.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

He's still breathing, this is a good thing....


HAHA Hillery! YOU LOST!!!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 20, 2009)

Adonis said:


> "When yellow can be mellow. When the red man can get ahead, man."
> 
> 
> 
> .



Jay-Z ghost wrote the speech.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 20, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Seriously. Good speech but it wasn't no "I Have A Dream" speech.



You can't make a great speech unless you have a great occasion.

A inauguration is nice but they're super common. They've been dozens of them and dozens more to come.

But stuff like the Battle of Britain, Independence of India and sentencing of Nelson Mandela only happen once.

And while Obama's Presidency is portentous it's not so much as FDR's or Lincoln's.


----------



## sadated_peon (Jan 20, 2009)

"We will not apologize for our way of life, nor will we waver in its defense, and for those who seek to advance their aims by inducing terror and slaughtering innocents, we say to you now that our spirit is stronger and cannot be broken; you cannot outlast us, and we will defeat you. For we know that our patchwork heritage is a strength, not a weakness. We are a nation of Christians and Muslims, Jews and Hindus - and non-believers."

"As for our common defense, we reject as false the choice between our safety and our ideals. Our Founding Fathers, faced with perils we can scarcely imagine, drafted a charter to assure the rule of law and the rights of man, a charter expanded by the blood of generations. Those ideals still light the world, and we will not give them up for expedience's sake."


----------



## Neophius (Jan 20, 2009)

Zephos said:


> Just because I love it here's this again.



This does not prevent the inclusion of Christian reference; it simply states that specific Christian dogma will not be the basis of US governance.  

If people do not like the reference to God, Jesus, Christ, etc., then that's their right to be upset.  It does not mean exclusion is mandatory.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 20, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> You can't make a great speech unless you have a great occasion.
> 
> A inauguration is nice but they're super common. They've been dozens of them and dozens more to come.
> 
> ...



I know. I never expected it to be momentous, I was simply responding to all of the people acting as if "OMG BEST SPEECH EVAR!" and the media making allusions to great speeches like "I Have A Dream" and The Gettysburg Address. That's simply ridiculous.


----------



## Camille (Jan 20, 2009)

sadated_peon said:


> "We will not apologize for our way of life, nor will we waver in its defense, and for those who seek to advance their aims by inducing terror and slaughtering innocents, we say to you now that our spirit is stronger and cannot be broken; you cannot outlast us, and we will defeat you. For we know that our patchwork heritage is a strength, not a weakness. We are a nation of Christians and Muslims, Jews and Hindus - *and non-believers*."



This actually struck me pretty hard. It was surprising, to say the least


----------



## Akavi (Jan 20, 2009)

Maybe I'm just too tired to appreciate it, but the speech seemed pretty average to me. Same pattern of intonation as always. It just didn't really build to anything and felt kinda thematically schizophrenic.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Bush =


----------



## Zephos (Jan 20, 2009)

Neophius said:


> This does not prevent the inclusion of Christian reference; it simply states that specific Christian dogma will not be the basis of US governance.



Either you don't know to whom I was directing this, or you do. Either way you screwed up.


----------



## sadated_peon (Jan 20, 2009)

Kagura said:


> This actually struck me pretty hard. It was surprising, to say the least


Yea, me too. 

I like the fact that he but so much emphasis on it.


----------



## Camille (Jan 20, 2009)

sadated_peon said:


> Yea, me too.
> 
> I like the fact that he but so much emphasis on it.



It was pretty cool, imo 



Mawashi Geri said:


> Bush =



No, more like :


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

God damnit, go away Bush.... nobody wants to see you anymore!!


----------



## valentine_ryuuga (Jan 20, 2009)

hahah they're thinking "so long sucker !"


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

are they trying to shoot bush down from the helicopter??


----------



## sliv3r (Jan 20, 2009)

all hail our new supreme overlord, emperor Barak Obama


----------



## Instant Karma (Jan 20, 2009)

I think a whole bunch of people just heaved a sigh of relief.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 20, 2009)

GOOD RIDDANCE SHRUB!

Now wheres the RPG that hits the heli.....


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2009)

Megaharrison said:


> Ha, Obama screwed up swearing in.
> 
> His first method of CHANGE.



It was lulzy but irrelevant.  Watch the hardcore Republicans capitalize off of that.


Win.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, apparently they're saying that the guy that was reading the oath of office switched some of the words accidentally.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=274_VdeckAU[/YOUTUBE]

In the second sentence the guy was supposed to say 'execute faitfully the office', but the first time he said it he tacked on faithfully at the end. When Obama pauses when he repeats it, he gives the guy a chance to correct himself. Probably because Obama was confused since you can see the change in expression on his face.


----------



## E (Jan 20, 2009)

...................__
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........'\............. _.·´
............\..............(
.............\..............\
OBROMA FIST, IF YOU DON'T POST 5 OBROMA FISTS TO THIS OBROMA FIST, THEN YOU ARE NOT AN OBROMA


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 20, 2009)

...................__
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........'\............. _.·´
............\..............(
.............\..............\
Lol, i've never seen this one.


----------



## Cinna (Jan 20, 2009)

Solid Snake said:


> Well, apparently they're saying that the guy that was reading the oath of office switched some of the words accidentally (lol punk'd), that's why Obama needed a cue.



yea, i heard that, too. 

sneaky


----------



## Instant Karma (Jan 20, 2009)

For solidarity.


*Spoiler*: __ 



...................__
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........'\............. _.·´
............\..............(
.............\..............\

...................__
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........'\............. _.·´
............\..............(
.............\..............\

...................__
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........'\............. _.·´
............\..............(
.............\..............\

...................__
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........'\............. _.·´
............\..............(
.............\..............\

...................__
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........'\............. _.·´
............\..............(
.............\..............\


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

...................__
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........'\............. _.·´
............\..............(
.............\..............\


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Jan 20, 2009)

Im glad that the Bush period is finally over.
Good luck to you President Obama

*Spoiler*: _Sure, why not?_ 




...................__
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........'\............. _.·´
............\..............(
.............\..............\


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

HAHA they're sayin it JUST got colder in washington... lol it's the winds of change.....


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow, I watched the Speech


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jan 20, 2009)

Zodd said:


> Boo ya! Back just to say I told you so!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



phew, well thats good. 

I totally missed the speech. Im gonna need to catch it on youtube later. Thank goodness for modern technology.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 20, 2009)

I fear the reaction of people who will discovery that's Obama is just a human and can't solve all problems.


----------



## Dave (Jan 20, 2009)

most epic thing i ever saw


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 20, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I fear the reaction of people who will discovery that's Obama is just a human and can't solve all problems.


OBAMAM IS R MESSAIAH O CHANGE U A WHOLE!!1111

HE AERING WAI BETTERER TEHN HOOMAN.

Anyway twas great....would have been better if some stupid roomate of mine hadn't been nagging me every five fucking minutes.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I fear the reaction of people who will discovery that's Obama is just a human and can't solve all problems.





Man.... no.....


*Spoiler*: __ 




Don't be jealous!

silly frenchies


----------



## Belbwadous (Jan 20, 2009)

...................__
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........'\............. _.·´
............\..............(
.............\..............\


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 20, 2009)

E said:


> ...................__
> ............./??/'...'/???`??
> ........../'/.../..../......./??\
> ........('(...?...?.... ?~/'...')
> ...



lol E.

Shame on you. Obama asked us to unclench our fist.


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2009)

Le Male, I see your concern, but strangely enough as a cynic watching him give his speech and then thinking about the other presidents so far, I think this guy actually has a shot of getting some stuff done.

He's not a miracle-worker that's for sure, but he does actually produce a crack in my shield of cynicism unlike Pelosi or Cheney or Palin or Reid who did nothing but add to it.



HugeGuy said:


> lol E.
> 
> Shame on you. Obama asked us to unclench our fist.



Good call.  Open those hands up people!


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 20, 2009)

Lol, why can't people just be happy for Obama instead of bashing the people who support him and saying what he can't do? People always want for the U.S. to improve yet they aren't willing to act optimistic and support the idea of "change".


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Lol, why can't people just be happy for Obama instead of bashing the people who support him and saying what he can't do? People always want for the U.S. to improve yet they aren't willing to act optimistic and support the idea of "change".



It's ok, he's from France.... you know what THAT means.... 

freedom fries my ass!


----------



## DremolitoX (Jan 20, 2009)

Solid Snake said:


> Well, apparently they're saying that the guy that was reading the oath of office switched some of the words accidentally.



So he accidentally some of the words huh?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 20, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Lol, why can't people just be happy for Obama instead of bashing the people who support him and saying what he can't do? People always want for the U.S. to improve yet they aren't willing to act optimistic and support the idea of "change".



Probably butthurt McCain supporters.


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> It's ok, he's from France.... you know what THAT means....
> 
> freedom fries my ass!



Ok we can cut the France-jabbing now.


----------



## Zephos (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> It's ok, he's from France.... you know what THAT means....
> 
> freedom fries my ass!



Le Male wasn't bashing Obama you moron.


----------



## Belbwadous (Jan 20, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Ok we can cut the France-jabbing now.



I speak french too so faite attention!


----------



## Cinna (Jan 20, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> lol E.
> 
> Shame on you. Obama asked us to unclench our fist.



Indeed 
QFT


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Zephos said:


> Le Male wasn't bashing Obama you moron.



Nah he was bashing Obama suporters for "thinking he can work miracles" which is obviously a biased/uneducated thing to say. Nobody expects miracles, and for anyone to assume that we do, is just plain stupid. We're just optimistic for something better than we've had for 8 years...


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> It's ok, he's from France.... you know what THAT means....
> 
> freedom fries my ass!



Irony.

Ain't it a bitch.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 20, 2009)

.......................,--,
....................../.../
...................../.../
..................../.../
.................../.../
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........'\............. _.·´
............\..............(
.............\..............\

AM I DOIN IT RITE!?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 20, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Le Male, I see your concern, but strangely enough as a cynic watching him give his speech and then thinking about the other presidents so far, I think this guy actually has a shot of getting some stuff done.
> 
> He's not a miracle-worker that's for sure, but he does actually produce a crack in my shield of cynicism unlike Pelosi or Cheney or Palin or Reid who did nothing but add to it.



I think he can do great things in the middle, he can help the west to talk with the middle east. I really appreciate his policy about middle east.



Yondaime said:


> Lol, why can't people just be happy for Obama instead of bashing the people who support him and saying what he can't do? People always want for the U.S. to improve yet they aren't willing to act optimistic and support the idea of "change".



If this comment is for me, i have to say that's i'm happy for him and also happy to see the end of Bush era. But this Obamania become just too much. As a "mixed race", i feel almost embarassed, this guy is a human, not a super hero. People react here like he was like god.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jan 20, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I think he can do great things in the middle, he can help the west to talk with the middle east. I really appreciate his policy about middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> If this comment is for me, i have to say that's i'm happy for him and also happy to see the end of Bush era. But this Obamania become just too much. As a "mixed race", i feel almost embarassed, this guy is a human, not a super hero. People react here like he was like god.



With the way people are reacting to him, you might think it was the second coming of Jesus up in this piece.

I'll wait for him to do action before I start to fawn over him because he is human and thus is quite fallible.


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> Nah he was bashing Obama suporters for "thinking he can work miracles" which is obviously a biased/uneducated thing to say. Nobody expects miracles, and for anyone to assume that we do, is just plain stupid. We're just optimistic for something better than we've had for 8 years...



I think you need to relax because that's not what he's implying.  By reacting the way you are, you're perpetuating the stereotype of a supporter who grovels and worships the man.  Start talking a little more with clarity and reason and people won't accuse you of being a moron.


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 20, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I think he can do great things in the middle, he can help the west to talk with the middle east. I really appreciate his policy about middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> *If this comment is for me, i have to say that's i'm happy for him and also happy to see the end of Bush era. But this Obamania become just too much. As a "mixed race", i feel almost embarassed, this guy is a human, not a super hero. People react here like he was like god.*


 
No, it wasn't for you. I was just ranting from some experiences I have had. Someone is stupid to think Obama is just going to step into office and America will just rise from its ashes, but I feel the idea is at least worth supporting. Not so much as the an instant thing, but eventually.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 20, 2009)

Indeed.

Were all happy bush is gone.  Just try not to go to overboard with it.

NOW WHO WANTS TO PLAY SHOOT THE quail BUSH IN THE FACE!?  Oh come on it's one of the last times I can do it.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 20, 2009)

The inauguration was so awesome. Seeing all the crowds on the National Mall was so inspiring. All the people waving the American flags beaming with happiness and pride; seeing that made me proud to be an American. 

Hearing people boo Cheney and bush was priceless. 
Hearing Chief Justice Roberts fuck up on the swearing in, kinda ruined the moment. 

Obama's speech was awesome, took a few swipes at bush, and I think it will be one to remember.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

I laugh at all who honestly believe that people think Obama is perfect. You obviously don't understand what everyone is saying, and for that I pitty you.




WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I think you need to relax because that's not what he's implying. By reacting the way you are, you're perpetuating the stereotype of a supporter who grovels and worships the man. Start talking a little more with clarity and reason and people won't accuse you of being a moron.



My point has been proven by your statement right there, obviously people can't take jokes, and need to chill the fuck out.  Nobody honestly believes Obama is perfect and is going to shoot laser beams out of his eyes. I'm guessing you voted for McCain? (if you voted at all that is) This is a sign of people being sore losers.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> It's ok, he's from France.... you know what THAT means....
> 
> freedom fries my ass!



lol..........even with Obama, this kind of comment would still exist. If Obama could kill francophobia in the US (one of the Bush's legacy), that's would be great.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Le Male said:


> lol..........even with Obama, this kind of comment would still exist. If Obama could kill francophobia in the US (one of the Bush's legacy), that's would be great.



You obviously didn't get the irony and sarcasm in my statement.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> I laugh at all who honestly believe that people think Obama is perfect. You obviously don't understand what everyone is saying, and for that I pitty you.



It's not our fault that the way are people reacting to all of this gives us the impression that people believe Obama will fix everything easily or even walk on water. They may not mean to say that but their actions speak louder than their words.

But if you can enlighten dear sir, then please do so.


----------



## Hana (Jan 20, 2009)

Zodd said:


> Roberts flubbed the oath. He put 'faithfully' at the end of the sentence instead of before 'execute.' Barack waited for him to correct himself. Shame on all y'all for not knowing the Oath!



Thank you. Obama was just being polite and letting the man correct himself. How dare you people not know the presidential oath.


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2009)

Le Male said:


> lol..........even with Obama, this kind of comment would still exist. If Obama could kill francophobia in the US (one of the Bush's legacy), that's would be great.



Sir you ask the impossible...unless we could get Sarkozy to crack down on American bashing amongst the Parisians.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 20, 2009)

Le Male said:


> lol..........even with Obama, this kind of comment would still exist. If Obama could kill francophobia in the US (one of the Bush's legacy), that's would be great.



It's one of the most fucking retarded things I've ever heard of.

I've never understood that shit.

What in God's name is wrong with being French?

Lol, racial homophobes.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 20, 2009)

Diceman said:


> Somewhere in the US,BI just hung himself



. 

I wonder what that troll would be posting if he wasn't banned.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> You obviously didn't get the irony and sarcasm in my statement.



Maybe because i'm not fluent in english and because i don't really know what you think about us.......after eight years of Bush.


----------



## Belbwadous (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes we can!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 20, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Sir you ask the impossible...unless we could get Sarkozy to crack down on American bashing amongst the Parisians.



Is a 24h/24h coverage of US inauguration on french news TV is enough to prove we are not anti american ?



or should i publish the special inauguration article in my newpaper...Le Parisien ?


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> It's not our fault that the way are people reacting to all of this gives us the impression that people believe Obama will fix everything easily or even walk on water. They may not mean to say that but their actions speak louder than their words.
> 
> But if you can enlighten dear sir, then please do so.



Enlighten you to what? That *1.* People are just happy to be rid of an 8 year Republican rule. *2.* People are even happier that it's Bush we got rid of. *3. *People are optimistic on Obama's economic stimulus plan *4. *Or just the fact that people play into the Obamania because they feel like it and want some laughs. 

Nobody expects to be millionares now because Obama "saved the economy". Nobody honestly beleives that we're pullin out of Iraq, that all conflict in the middle east will just dissolve now. Get over it, people are going to celebrate Obama any way they want... and you can just sulk about it if you want.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 20, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> .
> 
> I wonder what that troll would be posting if he wasn't banned.



In his mother's basement, fapping to Haku pics.

_He's not a boy, He's not a boy._


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Maybe because i'm not fluent in english and because i don't really know what you think about us.......after eight years of Bush.



Nah, sorry if I offended you. Was no my intentions, I like the French people. I just think it's funny that people thought you guys were our enemies during the Bush administration. Just shows you how ignorant people really are... it's sad.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 20, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> .
> 
> I wonder what that troll would be posting if he wasn't banned.


On this glorious day I ask of the mods to unban BI just for today so that we may know his opinion.

Please do it for the lulz err children.  After all he has his first amendment right to free speech.

If you can remember what the amendments are after 8 years.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 20, 2009)

I just wish I was in Washington with all those people huddled up together standing, waiting, anticipating that moment when Obama arrives. Even if I couldn't see or hear Obama, being with my Americans, witnessing and taking part of history, awww man, that would be fucking awesome. 

Enjoy the moment while it lasts, because the hard work is coming.


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Is a 24h/24h coverage of US inauguration on french news TV is enough to prove we are not anti american ?
> 
> 
> 
> or should i publish the special inauguration article in my newpaper...Le Parisien ?



I'm just saying that the amount of France-bashing isn't as significant as you'd think.  Since 2000 and 2004 it's been diminished greatly.  I know where I live nobody really feels the need to bash France mostly because it's too troublesome and nonsensical.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> If you can remember what the amendments are after 8 years.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 20, 2009)

I can't wait to see the first images of Obama in the Oval office.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> Nah, sorry if I offended you. Was no my intentions, I like the French people. I just think it's funny that people thought you guys were our enemies during the Bush administration. Just shows you how ignorant people really are... it's sad.



No problem, i hope you understand my reaction. I saw so much kind of comment like that's and they were serious.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 20, 2009)

Wheel chair Cheney...LOL 

He left office crippled, just like how he and Bush left our country.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Le Male said:


> No problem, i hope you understand my reaction. I saw so much kind of comment like that's and they were serious.



Nah I understand, it's all good. Yeah like "what's his face said" there's not a whole lot of Franch bashing in the states anymore, and if there is it's usually hillbilly fucks who fuck their sister anyways....


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> Enlighten you to what? That *1.* People are just happy to be rid of an 8 year Republican rule. *2.* People are even happier that it's Bush we got rid of. *3. *People are optimistic on Obama's economic stimulus plan *4. *Or just the fact that people play into the Obamania because they feel like it and want some laughs.
> 
> Nobody expects to be millionares now because Obama "saved the economy". Nobody honestly beleives that we're pullin out of Iraq, that all conflict in the middle east will just dissolve now. Get over it, people are going to celebrate Obama any way they want... and you can just sulk about it if you want.




 Sulking about what? Is it my fault that I call things as I see it?

They can celebrate Obama all they want, no problem, just be very realistic about what is going to happen and it's not my fault that I have little faith in people being realistic about expectations.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't even know why I'm even gonna try with you anymore... I've explained it how many times over the past 3 pages? NOBOBY EXPECTS MIRACLES... you're not being realistic, you're just being arrogant, ignorant and negative.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 20, 2009)

Lol i keep in mind the epsiode of South Park when the pro Obama celebrate Obama victory.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 20, 2009)

I hardly see how he is being either stupid or negative.

Just because he's not shouting Obama's name like he is Jesus, regardless of whether or not your joking or just excited or whatever, does not mean any such things.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 20, 2009)

As a european, i waiting from Obama to work with the rest of world to fix and change the capitalism. I also waiting from him to talk more with the middle east. 

Edit: And ecology


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Lol i keep in mind the epsiode of South Park when the pro Obama celebrate Obama victory.



OMG EXACTLY!!!! 



> I hardly see how he is being either stupid or negative.
> 
> Just because he's not shouting Obama's name like he is Jesus, regardless of whether or not your joking or just excited or whatever, does not mean any such things.


Nobody said he needs to be shouting Obama's name, the "ignorant and negative" was regarding his statements regarding Obama fans expecting miracles and how expecting less is just being "realistic". People who say shit like that are generalizing Obama fans into a "stereotype" of thinking Obama is fucking Christ incarnate. And to generalize Obama fans like that is ignorant, all the pictures people posting of him being superman, or all heroic and holy is all for humor. Shouting CHANGE, is for humor.

So keep your mouth shut when you don't know what's going on, and don't jump in the middle of a conversation thinking you know.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 20, 2009)

Please people, let's enjoy the moment. This kind of unity and euphoria probably won't last too long with the tough road ahead. We may have high expectations and but with things the way they are and with OBama's inspriing, hopeful message, people have every right to be over joyed. 

Let's not kill that joy just to be correct. 

Let's not criticize people for being unrealistic or ignorant. 

Let's enjoy this American moment.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 20, 2009)

To Obama all I have to say is good luck and don't fuck up.


----------



## Oahgneg (Jan 20, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> Wheel chair Cheney...LOL
> 
> He left office crippled, just like how he and Bush left our country.



LOL so he's a worse president than Tsunade is a Kage?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 20, 2009)

Oahgneg said:


> LOL so he's a worse president than Tsunade is a Kage?



Tsunade is just in another league compared to Bush.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Pain = Bin Laden
Tsunade = Bush
Naruto = Obama

:rofl


----------



## valentine_ryuuga (Jan 20, 2009)

Le Male said:


> I fear the reaction of people who will discovery that's Obama is just a human and can't solve all problems.



Forgive him, he's french.

Salut mec, de la neige ? Egreville ?


----------



## Hana (Jan 20, 2009)

Oahgneg said:


> LOL so he's a worse president than Tsunade is a Kage?



The last time I checked Cheney was never president despite his abuse of power as vice president. Tsunade is 100x's better than he _was._


I love using past tense on Bush/Cheney now.


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> Pain = Bin Laden
> Tsunade = Bush
> Naruto = Obama
> 
> :rofl



Feh...needs Space Marines.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 20, 2009)

CNN is reporting that a senator collapsed at the Statutory Hall Ball in the Capitol Building.
They have conflicting reports: One say it was Ted Kennedy, the other said it was Senator Robert Byrd


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 20, 2009)

While I did sleep through the inauguration, it is the first that I actually remembered the day of, so that has to count for something. I understand that Obama becoming president is a historical landmark and while perhaps not overshadowing the accomplishments of MLK, it serves as one of the stronger supplements to his overall goals. But, seriously, people need to leave Obama alone; I was watching Cartoon Network and they are celebrating the inauguration, if only in eyecatches, despite not really having any reason to do so. It's not that I necessarily mind the enthusiasm, its not even unexpected, but I hope it ends sooner rather than later. 



Solid Snake said:


> Well, apparently they're saying that the guy that was reading the oath of office switched some of the words accidentally.
> 
> In the second sentence the guy was supposed to say 'execute faitfully the office', but the first time he said it he tacked on faithfully at the end. When Obama pauses when he repeats it, he gives the guy a chance to correct himself. Probably because Obama was confused since you can see the change in expression on his face.



If people had read the first post correcting this, they would have saved themselves the trouble of being wrong in a vain attempt at being right. It happens so little in our lifetimes. Not that it matters anyway, having a charming speech is going to be secondary to actually getting things done.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 20, 2009)

I still wanted to see Obama and bush fight in hand to hand combat to the death for the presidency too bad I missed it


----------



## valentine_ryuuga (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> It's ok, he's from France.... you know what THAT means....
> 
> I'm from France and I'm jealous of your new president
> 
> ...


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 20, 2009)

Ted Kennedy collapsed in the Statutory Hall Ball...


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> Nobody said he needs to be shouting Obama's name, the "ignorant and negative" was regarding his statements regarding Obama fans expecting miracles and how expecting less is just being "realistic". People who say shit like that are generalizing Obama fans into a "stereotype" of thinking Obama is fucking Christ incarnate. And to generalize Obama fans like that is ignorant, all the pictures people posting of him being superman, or all heroic and holy is all for humor. Shouting CHANGE, is for humor.
> 
> So keep your mouth shut when you don't know what's going on, and don't jump in the middle of a conversation thinking you know.



You yourself identified the problem as the inability to take a joke.

Something that I happen to agree with.

So I repeat. How does that make him ignorant or negative?


----------



## KabutoOrochimaruLoverxx (Jan 20, 2009)

BUSH IS GONE!!!!!!

Oh my gosh Obama's swearing in was so emotional for me! I was crying tears of joy. I'm so glad he's finally in office! I hope he's going to help clean up this mess that Bush made!


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 20, 2009)

One of the best innaguration speeches I've heard. He took little bias at all and I feel he was very objective. 

Most classes at college today were cancelled for it  lol good excuse for an off-day, teachers!


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> *The Official Inauguration 2009 Discussion*
> 
> ​
> Anybody else watching it right now?



I saw bits and pieces of it while I was at work. it seems everyone else is watching it, so the stream for the inauguration is actually really slow


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 20, 2009)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> One of the best innaguration speeches I've heard. He took little bias at all and I feel he was very objective.
> 
> Most classes at college today were cancelled for it  lol good excuse for an off-day, teachers!



It took me by shock when he emphasized the point of saying "non believers".

That bit was a masterpiece.

Definitely a good speech for sure.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 20, 2009)

I think this calls for more pics of Obama with Kamina glasses :kamina


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 20, 2009)

I think Obama should be issued a Flavor Flav clock and whatever time it reads will be the time everywhere in the world.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jan 20, 2009)

seriously does anyone have a video of the speech?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

For Barack's sake, Jello deleted the first thread about this in the Cafe because I HAD ALREADY MADE ONE IN THE THEATRE, WHERE IT BELONGS


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> For Barack's sake, Jello deleted the first thread about this in the Cafe because I HAD ALREADY MADE ONE IN THE THEATRE, WHERE IT BELONGS



I guess people go in the Cafe more than they do the theatre.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 20, 2009)

Report the thread then.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 20, 2009)

If Obama's limo just had a turret, it would officially be a tank.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 20, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> seriously does anyone have a video of the speech?



I Tivo'd it 

Did anyone else laugh when that one dude said: 

I hope brown stays around. 
I hope red (is something)
I hope whites do right (clear shot at us lol)

When me, my sister and her bf heard the rhymes we laughed, but we were the only ones in the filled school cafe that found it funny


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 20, 2009)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> I Tivo'd it
> 
> Did anyone else laugh when that one dude said:
> 
> ...





> Brown can stick around, Yellow can be mellow, the Red man can get ahead man and White will embrace what's right.



.............


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 20, 2009)

Ah, i misheard the white thing  from a distance it sounded like he said 'i hope they will do right'. Still, the rhymes were funny 

They set up a desk that looked like a president's desk at school, and the student comittee took pictures of all students who wanted to sit there, posing, looking like presidents. They would later be mailed pictures lol. However, when I got there, they were putting the cameras away and I had shit to get to.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 20, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> seriously does anyone have a video of the speech?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-zjho9SPgA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y88a9EpQid8[/YOUTUBE]

There you go.


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 20, 2009)

The parade is about to begin. I can't wait to see it because my school's band is in it.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 20, 2009)

This honestly made my day. If I were a teacher though I would cancel class to watch it, not simply to use it as an excuse to take the day off.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

valentine_ryuuga said:


> I'm from France and I'm jealous of your new president
> 
> I hope you only imply that he can't make grammatically correct sentences!



Nah it was a sarcastic remark about how Bush tried to make everyone anti-french after 9/11. Keep in mind I said sarcastic nobody really hates France, they just hate Bush 



Han Solo said:


> You yourself identified the problem as the inability to take a joke.
> 
> Something that I happen to agree with.
> 
> So I repeat. How does that make him ignorant or negative?



It's not his inability to take a joke that make him ignorant or negative, it's the things he says about Obama supporters that makes him ignorant and negative.

Arrêter la conversation du sujet s'il vous plaît




Mider T said:


> For Barack's sake, Jello deleted the first thread about this in the Cafe



Did it says it was "Official"?

 Because technically this belongs in the Cafe... it's not a television show, it's news...


----------



## Mofo (Jan 20, 2009)

The  speak was full of rhetorics,  I don't know what rhetorics is in the  US  but from my point of view having a guy telling me: "we have to fight hard, we will change the world, we will be better etc" is just rhetorics. On top of that  even if I like Obama a lot, I couldn't help but notice how he avoided to say that we (and I mean every westerner) have to lower our living standards  in order to keep a balanced enviroment  and preserve our planet, more than once Obama said  US citizens don't have to change their life, I understand that he has to keep the consensus and this was just a preliminar speech, but hell I would have expected more. But maybe I just misunderstood.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

ok.............


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 20, 2009)

Booooooo..


----------



## sliv3r (Jan 20, 2009)

all hail our new emperor, supreme overload Barak Obama


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Jan 20, 2009)

Yay Obama


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jan 20, 2009)

the inaugaration was amazing, people all round


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2009)

Mofo said:


> The  speak was full of rhetorics,  I don't know what rhetorics is in the  US  but from my point of view having a guy telling me: "we have to fight hard, we will change the world, we will be better etc" is just rhetorics. On top of that  even if I like Obama a lot, I couldn't help but notice how he avoided to say that we (and I mean every westerner) have to lower our living standards  in order to keep a balanced enviroment  and preserve our planet, more than once Obama said  US citizens don't have to change their life, I understand that he has to keep the consensus and this was just a preliminar speech, but hell I would have expected more. But maybe I just misunderstood.



Believe you me...one never has to be 100% overt to instill some changes.  Subtle inching in can work just as well.


----------



## Sima (Jan 20, 2009)

Obama ftw~


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 20, 2009)

sliv3r said:


> all hail our new emperor, supreme overload Barak Obama





Beyond Birthday said:


> Yay Obama



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 20, 2009)

Is it safe for Obama to get out of the car?


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Is it safe for Obama to get out of the car?



Not until he gets all the rednecks and KKK members into the concentration camps he's building...

except these guys


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Is it safe for Obama to get out of the car?



Look...limos...LIMOS!  Our President hides in METAL BOXES!  The coward...THE FOOL!

We...we should take away his...metal boxes. 


*Spoiler*: _The source :3_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO3MttgvHUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Way-Man (Jan 20, 2009)

(To Americans)
So begins a new era.  I feel cautiously optimistic  Although  I am glad about the new man in charge, I will try to stay cautiously optimistic.  The most important thing we can do is always challenge those in charge, and worry and worry them until they make the changes this country needs to make.  To just blindly follow the powers that be would be foully.  Not only that, we also have to work to change ourselves and become the change we want to see in the world.

Goodbye for now.  Let's work towards a better tomorrow.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jan 20, 2009)

the inaugaration was a sight!, the speeches and people! kinda got impatient on the orchastrea thing, but the speech by Obama, and the Reverand who spoke, his speech was crazy good, especially liked the color thing he had goin on, " Brown can stick round" and teh otha ones too. historic day, historic speech!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 20, 2009)

Huzzah, parade...coat dress! I love the news people talking about the new First Lady's sense of style.  I kind of have to feel a little sorry for the people walking alongside the limo in the cold.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 20, 2009)

nWo said:


> (To Americans)
> So begins a new era.  I feel cautiously optimistic  Although  I am glad about the new man in charge, I will try to stay cautiously optimistic.  The most important thing we can do is always challenge those in charge, and worry and worry them until they make the changes this country needs to make.  To just blindly follow the powers that be would be foully.  Not only that, we also have to work to change ourselves and become the change we want to see in the world.
> 
> Goodbye for now.  Let's work towards a better tomorrow.



You won't be so optimistic once hwe REALLY takes charge.


----------



## Kage Taka (Jan 20, 2009)

*He didn't take the oath right >__> It has to be perfect, and he messed up. *shakes head* 

lol Biden looked like he was about to kill the guy giving him the oath, he was all eye twitchy xD*


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm sorry, but for me it's to overrated to take it seriously. I thank the media for that.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Will soon be the EXACT cost of a 40oz of Old E and a Swisher ^_^
Oh sweet glorious malt liquor


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> Nah it was a sarcastic remark about how Bush tried to make everyone anti-french after 9/11. Keep in mind I said sarcastic nobody really hates France, they just hate Bush
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No because mine already said that.  It's a television special, regardless or not if it's on the news.  Some channels don't even have news programs yet they're still airing this as a documentary.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Well don't get butt hurt, I didn't delete your thread... and regardless of what they say, this IS news not JUST some TV show. Sorry your thread got deleted.... sounds like someone was mistaken when they did that.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 20, 2009)

Kage Taka said:


> *He didn't take the oath right >__> It has to be perfect, and he messed up. *shakes head*
> 
> lol Biden looked like he was about to kill the guy giving him the oath, he was all eye twitchy xD*


Lol, it was the Chief Justice's (guy who gave the oath) fault.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> Well don't get butt hurt, I didn't delete your thread... and regardless of what they say, this IS news not JUST some TV show. Sorry your thread got deleted.... sounds like someone was mistaken when they did that.



My thread isn't deleted, it's on the front page of the theatre.  Blaze of Glory made an inauguration thread yesterday and it was locked because mine already existed (and still does), this will probably turn out the same way or be merged.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Jan 20, 2009)

I watched the inaugaration on TV today. The amount of people were amazing. I heard this one guy took his pregnant wife who is due today to it. He said "I hope she doesnt decide to have the baby during the inaugaration "


----------



## IBU (Jan 20, 2009)

An absolutely perfect political speech Obama gave. Some of the finest oration I have heard in a long time.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 20, 2009)

Now to get down to business.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

In b4 merge, lock, delete, move, or whatever

But yeah, I loved the theatrics.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jan 20, 2009)

Jadarkblade said:


> BARACK OBAMMA AND JOE BIDEN ARE OFFICALLY IN THE WHITE HOUSE WITH THEIR WIFE'S CHILLIN'



Oh, is that what happened? I wasn't aware. 

btw, not everyone on this board is American.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> My thread isn't deleted, it's on the front page of the theatre.  Blaze of Glory made an inauguration thread yesterday and it was locked because mine already existed (and still does), this will probably turn out the same way or be merged.



ok......  still don't think it belongs in the theater... but I guess crazier things have happened. The duplicate threads wouldn't have happened had they have kept the thread in the news section where it really belongs. When I think Inauaguration, I don't want it next to a thread for Scrubs and House.... naa mean


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 20, 2009)

Source or it didn't happen.


----------



## Zephos (Jan 20, 2009)

Suzumebachi said:


> Oh, is that what happened? I wasn't aware.
> 
> btw, not everyone on this board is American.



I'm sure all the non-americans will really think this thread refers to their new head of states, few of which if any go by "president"


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> ok......  still don't think it belongs in the theater... but I guess crazier things have happened.



I'd like to know why, it's a televised event.  I let it go during the election because I didn't make the thread first then but I did this time and I'm going protect it like it's my child.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 20, 2009)

Kage Taka said:


> *He didn't take the oath right >__> It has to be perfect, and he messed up. *shakes head*
> 
> lol Biden looked like he was about to kill the guy giving him the oath, he was all eye twitchy xD*





Hat Hair said:


> Solid Snake said:
> 
> 
> > Well, apparently they're saying that the guy that was reading the oath of office switched some of the words accidentally.
> ...



ten characters


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 20, 2009)

I think the Chief Justice did it on purpose because Obama voted against him.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I think the Chief Justice did it on purpose because Obama voted against him.



I don't think he's that petty to mess shit up in front of the world, especially since he approved of him swearing him in.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I'd like to know why, it's a televised event.  I let it go during the election because I didn't make the thread first then but I did this time and I'm going protect it like it's my child.



well my child has 11 pages and over 1,000 views :rofl 

your kid.... well he's ridin the special bus... 

The news is a televised event, but it's still news. Are commercials tv shows as well then? Are manga's COMICS? Anime - Cartoons?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 and that's not just to say mine is better than yours in any way, just it was where people would expect it to be. If you want you can have them merge yours with mine over here, I think I'll allow it ^_^


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I don't think he's that petty to mess shit up in front of the world, especially since he approved of him swearing him in.



I'd like to think someone wouldn't be so petty, but if this is the worst thing Obama does, I think most will be thankful.

*[NEWS]*This just in, Obama and Biden's favorite snacks are already in the White House's refrigerators!*[/NEWS]*

I'm assuming Cheetos and ginger root, respectively.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 20, 2009)

That speech was fucking epic. Damn Obama is good with words. And the people at the inauguration was huge. So much people from Canada went lol.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

More people were at the Inauguration than the population of a small country.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 20, 2009)

I saw the speech in school. It was very good, but sadly, most "high schoolers" that watched it with me didn't really understand the speech. For what reason, I don't know; I thought the vocab of the speech was rather simple [as Obama intended it to be]. 

Watching the Inaugural Parade right now. I seriously don't know how Obama does it. He still seems fresh after that very long ride to the White House. 

Aww man, I have to admint that I have this longing feeling because I want to be President too. Wonder what it feels like to ride in the motorcade XD.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Aww man, I have to admint that I have this longing feeling because I want to be President too. Wonder what it feels like to ride in the motorcade XD.



I be it feels gangster a hell!

And I'm sure a little scary being the first African American Prez....


----------



## Bender (Jan 20, 2009)

Saw this in class today it was so amazing I got everyone to chant Obama's name after he was sworn in.


----------



## Kage Taka (Jan 20, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Lol, it was the Chief Justice's (guy who gave the oath) fault.



*The oath was still messed up lol.*


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 20, 2009)

I saw it at home, he made a really good speach.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

^I just rewatched it, Obama actually graciously allowed him time to correct himself, he didn't even catch it immediately. 



Mawashi Geri said:


> well my child has 11 pages and over 1,000 views :rofl
> 
> your kid.... well he's ridin the special bus...
> 
> ...



I'm almost certain it's going to be merged, it just shows how you don't search before making threads on a topic, not very appealing as a poster.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I'm almost certain it's going to be merged, it just shows how you don't search before making threads on a topic, not very appealing as a poster.



Too bad I didn't search the section of the forums where it's irrelevant. I searched the cafe... not one thread regarding it. So I made one. Don't be upset at me that more people searched the Cafe instead of the Theater. It's not my error as a poster, so get that shit outta here. :rofl
*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't even know why you're even still talking about this. If it happens it happens, if not who cares, quit cryin. I mean hell, even you're posting in this one more than your own...


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, I slept through inauguration, just like I said I would. Damn, it felt good too.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 20, 2009)

Sif said:


> Well, I slept through inauguration, just like I said I would. Damn, it felt good too.



I tried to but my damn roommate turned the TV up.


----------



## Bender (Jan 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ve_R7BKIwU&eurl=http://www.mediatakeout.com/2009/29942-lmao_chief_justice_messes_up_oath__but_barack_catches_it__and_checks_him_video_inside.h[/YOUTUBE]

For everyone who enjoyed the mess up  

Obama's like: 



This people is a true G


----------



## Bender (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:
			
		

> I'm almost certain it's going to be merged, it just shows how you don't search before making threads on a topic, not very appealing as a poster.



Quit your bitching dude shit happens. How do you think I felt when you made the thread before me?


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 20, 2009)

Lol, Obama's putting a basketball court in the white house.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Lol, Obama's putting a basketball court in the white house.



Bout time, guess that goes to show...


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

^What's wrong with that?  Almost every president has contributed something.



Mawashi Geri said:


> Too bad I didn't search the section of the forums where it's irrelevant. I searched the cafe... not one thread regarding it. So I made one. Don't be upset at me that more people searched the Cafe instead of the Theater. It's not my error as a poster, so get that shit outta here. :rofl
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Ineptitude of a poster.  It's a television special, it belongs in the theatre.  Now maybe if you said discuss the _politics_ of the inauguration or something.  
I'm not upset, because action will be taken.  It'll be merged, redirected, locked, etc.


Blaze of Glory said:


> Quit your bitching dude shit happens. How do you think I felt when you made the thread before me?


I'm certainly not bitching but you might've been.  I'm still posting because I think it's going to be merged.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> It's not his inability to take a joke that make him ignorant or negative, it's the things he says about Obama supporters that makes him ignorant and negative.



All he was doing was complaining about people comparing him to Jesus or something.

Hence he can't take a joke well, sure.

He didn't go anyway beyond that, other than to say he does not enjoy people who overhype things, which is general pessimism and not ignorance.

Maybe I just view and interpet thing differently to you - although I fail to see how that translates into "talking about something when I don't know what's going on".

I read the conversation between you two, and posted accordingly. I knew damn well what was going on.



Mawashi Geri said:


> Arrêter la conversation du sujet s'il vous plaît





Wish I had seen this earlier.

Well then, as you wish


----------



## Bender (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I'm certainly not bitching but you might've been.  I'm still posting because I think it's going to be merged.



Well that isn't the way to get things done you PM a mod dude.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Now maybe if you said discuss the _politics_ of the inauguration or something.
> I'm not upset, because action will be taken.  It'll be merged, redirected, locked, etc.



It's a general discussion about the Inauguration, and everything surrounding it. It's not even going on now and people are still talking about it, which shows the discussion lasts longer than a "televised special". We're not talking about the reporters, or the camera men. Or even the station it was broadcast the best on. We're talking about the people it surrounds and what we think of it. We're talking about the event. Which is news my friend. Why won't you drop it? I've seen 2 moderators in here already, and this thread is still in the Cafe.......


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Well then because mine was made first, I want to see a merge of some sort.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Well then because mine was made first, I want to see a merge of some sort.



Actually PM a mod about it then.

Assuming you have not already.


----------



## IBU (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Well then because mine was made first, I want to see a merge of some sort.



Where is your thread?


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 20, 2009)

Ratatoskr said:


> Where is your thread?



The final Goodbye...

This is the one he is talking about.


----------



## IBU (Jan 20, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> The final Goodbye...
> 
> This is the one he is talking about.



No need for that anymore.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Well then because mine was made first, I want to see a merge of some sort.



And I want a beautiful girl to come sit under my desk and blow me all day... we don't always get what we want. But, suppose I threw a tantrum.....


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

^See, the thing about the internet is when someone address a problem directly, they get falsely accused of throwing a tantrum.  I'm being direct.



Ratatoskr said:


> No need for that anymore.



Why not?


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Why not?



Because yours is in the Theater, obviously because it's discussing the broadcast of the Inauguration. Mine being in the Cafe we discuss more important things regarding the Inauguration. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Besides you just want mine merged with yours so you look like you created the epic thread that I did.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> Because yours is in the Theater, obviously because it's discussing the broadcast of the Inauguration. Mine being in the Cafe we discuss more important things regarding the Inauguration.



Which is still going on.  Only thing I see in this thread is discussing what was aired on TV.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 20, 2009)

Does it really matter?


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Which is still going on.  Only thing I see in this thread is discussing what was aired on TV.



So are commercials and public service announcements.... what's your point? You wouldn't call Filet Mignon, a steak would you. Please don't compare your puny thread to mine.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> So are commercials and public service announcements.... what's your point? You wouldn't call Filet Mignon, a steak would you. Please don't compare your puny thread to mine.



What does that have to do with the Inauguration?  Kinda undermines my first "Official" thread.

It's not the quantity of the posts that matter but the quality of them.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> What does that have to do with the Inauguration?  Kinda undermines my first "Official" thread.
> 
> It's not the quantity of the posts that matter but the quality of them.



I dunno why this has become a pissing contest.... but you should really drop it. You have single handily turned these last couple pages into a fuckin tear soaked version of your own shitty thread. Nobody thought "oh the theater would be the perfect place I could get Inauguration discussion".. well except you... so they came to the Cafe, where it belongs, if you want you can request a mod trash yours and we can forget this even happened. Or yours could be the Offical Broadcast thread, and mine can be the official REAL thread


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> I dunno why this has become a pissing contest.... but you should really drop it. You have single handily turned these last couple pages into a fuckin tear soaked version of your own shitty thread. Nobody thought "oh the theater would be the perfect place I could get Inauguration discussion".. well except you... so they came to the Cafe, where it belongs, if you want you can request a mod trash yours and we can forget this even happened. Or yours could be the Offical Broadcast thread, and mine can be the official REAL thread



1. Stop flaming

2. I don't know why you keep saying I'm bawwing when I'm really not, I just explained everything.  If I take a stand for something I made that =/= pissing about it.


----------



## Circusman (Jan 20, 2009)

Did any one else laugh when Dick Cheney came out in a wheel chair? Dianne Feinstein looked drunk at the dinner and Bush looked like a happy little kid.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah why was he in a wheelchair anyway?


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> 1. Stop flaming
> 
> 2. I don't know why you keep saying I'm bawwing when I'm really not, I just explained everything.  If I take a stand for something I made that =/= pissing about it.



I think you're the one who came into my thread and took it off subject dude... I'm not flaming, I just want you to stfu and gtfo.


----------



## Toby (Jan 20, 2009)

We're actually discussing an inauguration? 

Ok, this is the third or fourth one I've ever seen, and I've frankly never been interested in seeing them before. If anything, the best part was his speech. This is the real Obama talking to the US, talking to people about the real issues which you face. Oh, and I liked the specially composed music by John Williams. He's a genius.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> I think you're the one who came into my thread and took it off subject dude... I'm not flaming, I just want you to stfu and gtfo.



Just like I came in the thread made BEFORE YOU in the Cafe and addressed the problem.  Now you aren't admitting your mistake, which is sad.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Circusman said:


> Bush looked like a happy little kid.



Of course he did lol, all the weight is off his shoulders. He no longer has to deal with his own mistakes.


----------



## Circusman (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Yeah why was he in a wheelchair anyway?



He had an accident while moving boxes apparently. Great good bye gift to a Vice President with a 13 percent approval rating.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Just like I came in the thread made BEFORE YOU in the Cafe and addressed the problem.  Now you aren't admitting your mistake, which is sad.



How is it my mistake? I posted a relevant thread in a relevant forum, and you come in complaining because you made one in the wrong forum.... you shoulda had them move your thread to the Cafe as to not cause such a situation. Not my fault you weren't on the ball now is it?


----------



## xpeed (Jan 20, 2009)

Ullr said:


> Oh, and I liked the specially composed music by John Williams. He's a genius.



Yes, John Williams is indeed a musical genius. So far, none of his composes have disappointed me.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> How is it my mistake? I posted a relevant thread in a relevant forum, and you come in complaining because you made one in the wrong forum.... you shoulda had them move your thread to the Cafe as to not cause such a situation. Not my fault you weren't on the ball now is it?



It's not in the wrong section  There has ALREADY BEEN A THREAD ABOUT THIS IN THE CAFE THAT WAS LOCKED FOR THE EXACT REASON I'M TALKING ABOUT

I don't know how many times I have to say it.


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2009)

Sif said:


> Well, I slept through inauguration, just like I said I would. Damn, it felt good too.



You should never feel ashamed for taking a good nap.  Sleep is awesome.

I felt good knowing that dastardly Chaos Lord Firraevus Carron was prevented from taking away Obama's metal boxes.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> It's not in the wrong section  There has ALREADY BEEN A THREAD ABOUT THIS IN THE CAFE THAT WAS LOCKED FOR THE EXACT REASON I'M TALKING ABOUT
> 
> I don't know how many times I have to say it.



Well it's been 9 hours, and this one isn't locked, moved, or deleted. And mods have even posted their own opinions of the Inauguration here. Perhaps whoever did that this morning was mistaken, not that I think a Mod would be mistaken, but it was pretty early... besides... the Cafe is obviously where one would go to discuss news worthy events. Me thinks it was you who was mistaken this whole time...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Taco (Jan 20, 2009)

Mibu Clan said:


> Wow, that Religious shit was awful...



It's not "shit" to some people, so watch what you say. 


I watched it at school, it was pretty... meh. Obama has big plans but I doubt he can make most of his dreams for America come true. Would be nice though.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 20, 2009)

Forbidden Truth said:


> It's not "shit" to some people, so watch what you say.



Religious shit was shit


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> Well it's been 9 hours, and this one isn't locked, moved, or deleted. And mods have even posted their own opinions of the Inauguration here. Perhaps whoever did that this morning was mistaken, not that I think a Mod would be mistaken, but it was pretty early... besides... the Cafe is obviously where one would go to discuss news worthy events. Me thinks it was you who was mistaken this whole time...



No, Jello probably hasn't seen it?


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

look at this guy, he won't give up....


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Jan 20, 2009)

I think that today I saw the worlds largest collective circlejerk watching that inauguration 3 million plus circlejerk. Also on a related note,  today's song is Cult of Personality by living colour.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Why would I stop when you're the one at fault?


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 20, 2009)

Atheists are swiftly climbing up on the list of groups I don't like.

"OMG WHY IZ THEY HAVE TO GIVE PRAYERZ!111??"

Because he wanted to. When an Atheists get elected he probably won't want to. He isn't forcing you to listen or pray.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 20, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Atheists are swiftly climbing up on the list of groups I don't like.
> 
> "OMG WHY IZ THEY HAVE TO GIVE PRAYERZ!111??"
> 
> Because he wanted to. When an Atheists get elected he probably won't want to. He isn't forcing you to listen or pray.



Since you're generalizing inevitably includes me, I'll respond:

The prayer didn't bother me. It was just tedious. Typical "God almighty, you're so glorious, we love you," *jacking God Off* *jacking God off* rambling.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Why would I stop when you're the one at fault?



By posting a news related thread in the news related forums.... sure buddy.  

If you can read the first post and find one reason it belongs in the Theater, I'll admit I'm wrong....


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 20, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Since you're generalizing inevitably includes me, I'll respond:
> 
> The prayer didn't bother me. It was just tedious. Typical "God almighty, you're so glorious, we love you," *jacking God Off* *jacking God off* rambling.


Atheists whining about dumb shit is also getting tedious. Doesn't bother me. It just gets tedious.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> By posting a news related thread in the news related forums.... sure buddy.
> 
> If you can read the first post and find one reason it belongs in the Theater, I'll admit I'm wrong....



I'm not going to explain again why it doesn't belong here, just go back and read the last 3 times I did.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

I would but your posts are so boring and repetitive, and didn't really show me (or the mod earlier) that it belonged elsewhere. I appreciate the effort, but... nah it's time for you to stop crying in this thread. I'm sure this constitutes as harassment...


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 20, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Atheists whining about dumb shit is also getting tedious. Doesn't bother me. It just gets tedious.



Well they did technically violate the hell out of the constitution and alienate a percentage of the population.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> No, Jello probably hasn't seen it?



I have. I consulted with the rest of the staff, and the general consensus is to leave it since it has grown so big. I was asleep when it was created, so there was no wa to nip it in the bud


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 20, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Well they did technically violate the hell out of the constitution.


No they didn't.


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry Mider, Teh Emprahss of Mans has spoken.  This thread of Obama and his metal boxes will continue.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, this is how we deal with threads in the wrong place I guess, oh well.


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Jan 20, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Well they did technically violate the hell out of the constitution and alienate a percentage of the population.



Now begins the downward spiral of Obamania.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Well, this is how we deal with threads in the wrong place I guess, oh well.



w/e dude will you stop NOW?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> w/e dude will you stop NOW?



You're not very good at paying attention to details, I already told you I'm not bawwwing.  Tis' a shame about this situation though.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 20, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> No they didn't.



It was a Christian prayer at a government ceremony. Endorsing a particular religion is a violation of separation of church and state.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Well, this is how we deal with threads in the wrong place I guess, oh well.



I am going to require that all further discussion focus on the news and political aspect of the inauguration.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Tis' a shame about this situation though.



The Inauguration? You don't like Obama?


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 20, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> It was a Christian prayer at a government ceremony. Endorsing a particular religion is a violation of separation of church and state.


How is it a christian prayer? You do realize most religions have a god, right? They weren't endorsing any form of religion.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> The Inauguration? You don't like Obama?



Nope, just the way people on forums interpreted it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 20, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> How is it a christian prayer? You do realize most religions have a god, right? They weren't endorsing any form of religion.



Yes, but only Judeo Christian religions refer to their God as God. Others do it by name. Then you have to factor in the non believers.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 20, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Yes, but only Judeo Christian religions refer to their God as God. Others do it by name. Then you have to factor in the non believers.


It doesn't matter. Their gods are still god.

And no you don't have to factor in atheists as that isn't a form of religion.

(not to mention Obama I think is the first President to factor in atheists when mentioning different religions and races of people.)


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Yes, but only Judeo Christian religions refer to their God as God. Others do it by name. Then you have to factor in the non believers.



Are you upset over a little thing like that?  He did mention the non-believers btw.


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 20, 2009)

Lol, what's wrong with you Mider?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Lol, what's wrong with you Mider?



What do you mean?  I'm just asking what problem Yu had with Obama mentioning God.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

I personally could give a rats ass what religion the President is or isn't. Just so long as they don't try to force the American people to be that certain religion... THAT would be a violation of Church and state. Or to legally punish someone for "sinning".


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 20, 2009)

LOL my friend is still pissed about Obama's innaguration.


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 20, 2009)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> LOL my friend is still pissed about Obama's innaguration.


Why is he pissed?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> LOL my friend is still pissed about Obama's innaguration.



Why is he pissed?


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 20, 2009)

He's a right-winged nut 

Let me have my AR-15 and f*ck everyone's equality and civil rights!  

Thats what he might have said around me if he knew I took shit


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 20, 2009)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> He's a right-winged nut
> 
> Let me have my M16 and f*ck everyone's equality and civil rights!
> 
> Thats what he might have said around me if he knew I took shit


I can totally understand why someone would want a pistol or a shotgun (hunting, self defense). But an M16? You wouldn't need that unless you're going to war with someone.


----------



## Circusman (Jan 20, 2009)

The god part was done by the ass hole that is Rick Warren. Politically I'm glad that Obama actually gave a mention to Atheists and treated them like Americans. It's a nice change from say George H.W. Bush saying that he didn't think Atheists where patriotic or Americans and that stuff.  Especially  since 21 percent of people in the military are atheists/ none religious. So it's nice to see a president treat them as well...people. 

Mai source:


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 20, 2009)

I actually edited it to say AR-15, got models mixed up (he owns an AR). 

I agree, I would want a shotgun around for defense but I dont think people need assault rifles. I dont see why you cant go hunting or defend yourself just as well with a standard rifle.


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2009)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> LOL my friend is still pissed about Obama's innaguration.



Your friend needs to have a Coke and a smile and shut the fuck up.  You should also tell him to stop it with the sour grapes.  Sorry Failin' Palin isn't the VP and that his gun nut privileges which must compensate for something else feel threatened.  Go b'awwww about it down in Alabama or Oklahoma.  Honestly...an AR-15.  I'm in the military and I think that no one should have their hands on that kind of weaponry.  The NRA can go fuck themselves. 



Circusman said:


> The god part was done by the ass hole that is Rick Warren. Politically I'm glad that Obama actually gave a mention to Atheists and treated them like Americans. It's a nice change from say George H.W. Bush saying that he didn't think Atheists where patriotic or Americans and that stuff.  Especially  since 21 percent of people in the military are atheists/ none religious. So it's nice to see a president treat them as well...people.
> 
> Mai source:



Me too.  I'm a sort-of Catholic turning non-denominational but I'm glad he did mention it.  I seriously think he's not bullshitting with his whole "Let's try and work this out together" attitude.  That's part of the reason I like him more than your average Democrat.


----------



## Boneretti (Jan 20, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I can totally understand why someone would want a pistol or a shotgun (hunting, self defense). But an M16? You wouldn't need that unless you're going to war with someone.




Why so utilitarian?

I don't see you complaining when women acquire breast implants.  Do women need additional flotation in their torso area for a +5 to their survival in the event of a tsunami?  NO.  But, they certainly have them, don't they?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 20, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I can totally understand why someone would want a pistol or a shotgun (hunting, self defense). But an M16? You wouldn't need that unless you're going to war with someone.



Well that's technically what the second amendment is for. It's to arm the citizens in case of war on the homeland.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 20, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Are you upset over a little thing like that?  He did mention the non-believers btw.



I was talking about the Invocation and the Benediction. It's a hypocritical and technically illegal tradition.


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2009)

Boneretti said:


> Why so utilitarian?
> 
> I don't see you complaining when women acquire breast implants.  Do women need additional flotation in their torso area for a +5 to their survival in the event of a tsunami?  NO.  But, they certainly have them, don't they?



Unless you are joking that is a totally irrelevant analogy.  Breast implants don't fire projectile bullets that kill people with higher calibers.  Please think smarter not harder.


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 20, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Unless you are joking that is a totally irrelevant analogy.  Breast implants don't fire projectile bullets that kill people with higher calibers.  Please think smarter not harder.



Yes they do. 

Or they do n Austin Powers.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 20, 2009)

Today though I had never seen so many students in the college commons as I did there, let alone so many teachers on-campus that skipped teaching for the few hours


----------



## Bender (Jan 20, 2009)

Ryouji Hirokura said:
			
		

> LOL my friend is still pissed about Obama's innaguration.



Tell your friend he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and to go watch more Nailin Palin pornos and John McCain's contradictive episodes on youtube.


----------



## Bender (Jan 20, 2009)

Btw guys I'm at an inaugration party that Obama's at what do you want me to say to him while you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are on here?


----------



## Man in Black (Jan 20, 2009)

Boneretti said:


> Why so utilitarian?
> 
> I don't see you complaining when women acquire breast implants.  Do women need additional flotation in their torso area for a +5 to their survival in the event of a tsunami?  NO.  But, they certainly have them, don't they?


I would respond to that horrible analogy by someone who is clearly a dupe if you know, it wasn't such a horrible analogy and you weren't so clearly a dupe.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw guys I'm at an inaugration party that Obama's at what do you want me to say to him while you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are on here?



Tell him I'm taking his job eventually


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 20, 2009)

Tell him that NF wants a donation of $500,000 minimum 

Oh and that Jay L. says hi


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, the speech was top class imo. I just realized something, other than Bush, Obama is the only president that I actually live through his era. I mean, I was too young for clinton, and I dont think I was born before that. Its just awesome to witness this.


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2009)

@Obama's speech: I liked what he said about America and the Muslim world.  Sadly I see trolls like Iran/al-Qaeda on the horizon distorting that message.



Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw guys I'm at an inaugration party that Obama's at what do you want me to say to him while you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are on here?



Tell him that teh Spess Mehrens are ever vigilant in purging the heretic in his name.


----------



## Boneretti (Jan 20, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I would respond to that horrible analogy by someone who is clearly a dupe if you know, it wasn't such a horrible analogy and you weren't so clearly a dupe.




I would respond to your post, but clearly today is not knowing what responding to a post consists of, day, so I won't.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 20, 2009)

I thought his speech was superb.  What I did not like, was how he defended the American way of life.  When are we going to acknowledge that it was our "spend now, pay later" lifestyle that led to this crisis?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw guys I'm at an inaugration party that Obama's at what do you want me to say to him while you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are on here?



Why are you on here if you're at the party? The fuck?!


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 20, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> "spend now, pay later" lifestyle that led to this crisis?



Or a Trillion dollar war.....


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 20, 2009)

The_Unforgiven said:


> Well, the speech was top class imo. I just realized something, other than Bush, Obama is the only president that I actually live through his era. I mean, I was too young for clinton, and I dont think I was born before that. Its just awesome to witness this.



Too bad you couldn't taste Reagan. Shit was awesome.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> Too bad you couldn't taste Reagan. Shit was awesome.



I can taste him from old simpsons episodes if that counts since i was like a baby or barely born when he was in office.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jan 20, 2009)

OBAMA! 
Lol, Simulacrum, where's your conservagasm now. :xzaru


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 20, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> Or a Trillion dollar war.....



You believe the shit in Iraq or even the entire War on Terror was enough to bring about the entire financial crisis?  That doesn't even begin to make sense.


----------



## Boneretti (Jan 20, 2009)

Obama and McCain are like Professor Xavier and Magneto.

Except, Professor X has hair and Magneto is balding.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 20, 2009)

I heard his people were hard at work right after OBama gave his speech...fuckin awesome!


----------



## Grandia (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Bender (Jan 20, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Why are you on here if you're at the party? The fuck?!



I take my laptop practically everywhere I go. 

Also I don't really have a date so I'm getting with random girls.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 20, 2009)

I keep on thinking of that new Pepsi commercial...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dF83w9iPPAk[/YOUTUBE]

"My Generation"....

It's time for our generation to take over.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jan 20, 2009)

My prof let us leave early for it. I got to watch it on a big screen and got an inaugural button and everything ^_^. They had screens set up all over campus too. I think my favorite part was the music by John Williams. I thought, "That's gotta be a nice way to become president, with beautiful music..."

The speech was great. He really knows how to inspire people. I'm so glad to have such a good speaker as president. I still remember years ago how President Bush's speech to the U.N. paled (practically fell flat) to Mayor Giulliani's. Bush must be relieved; he can go home now and be more or less normal (and sleep!). 

My sister said something that made me laugh today: Obama-sama.  Totally gonna use that.


----------



## E (Jan 20, 2009)

that party looks awesome


----------



## Boneretti (Jan 20, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> My sister said something that made me laugh today: Obama-sama.  Totally gonna use that.




Obama-sama!  Good call!


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 21, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> I thought his speech was superb.  What I did not like, was how he defended the American way of life.  When are we going to acknowledge that it was our "spend now, pay later" lifestyle that led to this crisis?



Well he wont sit on stage, as the President, and call America screwed-up and derailed


----------



## Jimnast (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't understand the huge fuss, africa has had black presidents for years...
Also I don't understand this emphasis on a great "speech", speeches are empty, words are without meaning without action. These presidential speeches, obama's included, just have them spurting out generalised assumptions. I don't understand how you can win over a country by simply telling them you plan to do so much without backing it up with hard facts. The whole inauguration is over the top , it's like watching a movie, and the emphasis on the witty dialogue. 

I don't want to hear a speech, I want to hear something of value. I want to hear:
What is their budget?
What do they plan to do in reality?
How the budget will be used?
When each particular plan will begin? 
How they will achieve each desired goal? 

And the response to those questions should NOT be "As the nation has so much to give, we can therefore change so much, and all of this nations great power shall be used in all possible ways, in the future exploiting all the americans hearts and souls". 
That is just meaningless garbage. 


The response should be along the lines of  "Our budget is $soandsotrillion, we are planning to revamp hospitals, close guantanemo bay, build more houses in these areas, help smaller businesses out in the economic crisis, chew more gum, burn more spoons, whatever etc.. 
10 billion will be dedicated to this plan, 5 billion to this one, 1 trillion to that one etc...
We shall begin by doing this, then we hope to start this project on this date...etc

This is how we plan to execute this plan, by employing more so and so, using a team of specialists we have already pre-selected and have already begun preparations etc..."

That is what we should hear at the presidential inauguration, because that is what's important, it doesn't matter if it takes 3 weeks to get it all out, I want to know, we need to know, to make sure things get done, or to know at least what was promised and what the government has failed to do. 

I don't want to hear some airy fairy borderline poem.

This whole emphasis on "Finally a Black president" is absolutely ridiculous. For years and years, the question has been "why can't we put racism behind us", but for years and years, everyone keeps bringing it up, oh first black race car driver, what an amazing event for sport, first black company director, first black this, "statistics show black people refused for more jobs than whites" etc etc...

There should be absolutely know mention of wow first black president. It should be, hmm interesting, another new president, just another person, wonder what he will do. How does the world plan to ever eliminate discrimination by constantly ramming it down each others throat.  By making this massive emphasis on first black president, you're just perpetrating a divide.  

I mean if you're going to do this, why don't they say, here comes the baseball team with white and black players, and also indian players. The black baseball player hit the ball which was caught by the white baseball player thrown to the indian baseball player. 

I don't understand at all, how everyone just seems to get sucked in to all these movie like nonsense.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, wall o' text sighting.



One thing I found funny was ABC doing some special on McCain's ancestors owning slaves and bringing in some random little 8 year old black boy from the ghetto for no apparent reason.


----------



## Sock Pain (Jan 21, 2009)

Pandaman approves.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 21, 2009)

Jimnast said:
			
		

> I don't understand the huge fuss, africa has had black presidents for years...



Africa is a continent, not a country. . 
The United States, prior to Barak Obama's Election has never had a black president, but you already know that. 
And, considered America's cruel and embarrassing past of slavery, Jim Crow, segregation, and discrimination, *AMERICANS *including African Americans  have every right to be ecstatic about this. 



			
				Jimnast said:
			
		

> Also I don't understand this emphasis on a great "speech", speeches are empty, words are without meaning without action. These presidential speeches, obama's included, just have them spurting out generalised assumptions. I don't understand how you can win over a country by simply telling them you plan to do so much without backing it up with hard facts. The whole inauguration is over the top , it's like watching a movie, and the emphasis on the witty dialogue.



Uhmm, I guess you don't realize that Americans, after 8 years of retard Bush, a spiraling economy, foreclosures left and right, and a lost sense of greatness in the world, Americans want to hear that their new leader will make things good again? At least give them the sense of confidence, at least give them an idea of what he will do.

Actions speak louder than words, but do you expect his actions to go without some sort of inspiring speech to get people motivated during this time? To get people to continue to listen to him in the future? Sure actions are the most important thing, but his words are just as important. 

Don't understqand how Obama won over the country by simply telling them you plan to do? Go back to Presidential Campaign. Go back to the presidential debates. Go back to his campaign rallies, go back to the 2008 DNC,  and back to the 2004 DNC where OBama gave his keynote speech...then you'll see how Obama moved a nation to vote for him. 

Voters may be interested in facts and figures, but more importantly, they want to hear words that *relate* to them. They want to hear words that give them a sense of what the candidate's feeling are ,his opinions, what he wants to do, what he will try to espouse to the people of America and the world...You do all that, with speeches.  



			
				Jimnast said:
			
		

> The whole inauguration is over the top , it's like watching a movie, and the emphasis on the witty dialogue.



Uhmmm, you do know this is a historic moment in American history right? 
The significance of this event is in many ways theatrical, but in an inspiring sense. 



> I don't want to hear a speech, I want to hear something of value. I want to hear:
> What is their budget?
> What do they plan to do in reality?
> How the budget will be used?
> ...



Obama really didn't announce his budget, but's because that the budget may grow according to the needs of the U.S government. There is no set limit for the budget, so it grows and grows, unti lpeople start to complain. 

If you are talking about what he plans on spending; well it's been all over the news. $825 billion stimulus plan, $350 billion left from the TARP program. Those plans/programs incorporate many things, including the infrastructure plans, possible state-government bailouts, homeowner bailouts, etc. If you include the regular spending budget, (military expenditures, debt interest payments, medicare, medicaid, Social Security, etc) that's probably another $1 trillion to $2 trillion. 

What they plan to do in reality? 
That's given in his speeches. 

How the budget will be used?
I just answered it. How do I know? Well the news outlets, where did they get their information? From OBama's speeches and internal sources.  

When each particular plan will begin? 
This is a sketchy answer, even Obama can't give a precise date to when his plans will be implemented, only, A.S.A.P



			
				Jimnast said:
			
		

> And the response to those questions should NOT be "As the nation has so much to give, we can therefore change so much, and all of this nations great power shall be used in all possible ways, in the future exploiting all the americans hearts and souls".
> That is just meaningless garbage.



Obama never answered those questions like that. 


> The response should be along the lines of "Our budget is $soandsotrillion, we are planning to revamp hospitals, close guantanemo bay, build more houses in these areas, help smaller businesses out in the economic crisis, chew more gum, burn more spoons, whatever etc..
> 10 billion will be dedicated to this plan, 5 billion to this one, 1 trillion to that one etc...
> We shall begin by doing this, then we hope to start this project on this date...etc
> This is how we plan to execute this plan, by employing more so and so, using a team of specialists we have already pre-selected and have already begun preparations etc..."



, 

That's exactly how Obama has been answering those questions at his *press conferences*

Do you want OBama to just repeat himself in the Inauguration? Or should he deliver a rousing speech that gives the people a sense of hope, optimism, and unity? 

Dude, where have you been over the last few months?  



			
				Jimnast said:
			
		

> *That is what we should hear at the presidential inauguration,* because that is what's important, it doesn't matter if it takes 3 weeks to get it all out, I want to know, we need to know, to make sure things get done, or to know at least what was promised and what the government has failed to do.



that should be said only if it works with the power of his speech,. KNOW YOUR AUDIENCE. Are you speaking to a bunch of accountants, economists, and financiers? OR millions of hopeful, yearing people, seeking change, renewal, and salvation form the economic shithole we're in?

UNDERSTAND THE SITUATION THE PEOPLE ARE IN, *KNOW WHAT THEY(not just you Jimnet) WANT TO HEAR.*

When you have an understanding of all those things, then you start making your speech.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 21, 2009)

Jimnet said:
			
		

> I don't want to hear some airy fairy borderline poem.



Neither do I. That poet that spoke at the Inauguration wasn't tall that great or inspiring. 



> This whole emphasis on "Finally a Black president" is absolutely ridiculous. For years and years, the question has been "why can't we put racism behind us", but for years and years, everyone keeps bringing it up, oh first black race car driver, what an amazing event for sport, first black company director, first black this, "statistics show black people refused for more jobs than whites" etc etc...



Go say that to blacks who lived,  fought,  bled, and DIED during the Civil Rights era fighting for equal rights and protection under the law. Go say that to the people who faced the injustice during those times. Go say that to an impoverished black family who don't feel any sens of hope or escape of their situation. Who feel they lack an example to follow. 

Go say that to any historian, and you'll receive a long, lettered lecture.


----------



## Mael (Jan 21, 2009)

Jimnast said:


> I don't understand the huge fuss, africa has had black presidents for years...
> Also I don't understand this emphasis on a great "speech", speeches are empty, words are without meaning without action. These presidential speeches, obama's included, just have them spurting out generalised assumptions. I don't understand how you can win over a country by simply telling them you plan to do so much without backing it up with hard facts. The whole inauguration is over the top , it's like watching a movie, and the emphasis on the witty dialogue.
> 
> I don't want to hear a speech, I want to hear something of value. I want to hear:
> ...



Buddy...just stick to your politics in France.  Honestly Le Male wonders why people still bash the French...well case in point.

Quit your fucking whining.  Presidents don't give specifics in an inaugural address.  That would take hours.  Your Africa analogy is retarded because Africa is for the most part black, but you felt like being a prat and compare the US (It's called the Melting Pot for a reason) and Africa (which is mostly black) when it came to presidents.  Idiot.

You want specifics?  If you had paid attention you would've heard more detail when he was on the campaign trail and on his website.  I'll say it again, YOU DO NOT GO INTO SPECIFICS IN AN INAUGURAL ADDRESS, especially for a non-American like you.  For America this is a cultural milestone, so quit spoiling it for everybody with your whining.  I read up on his specifics so maybe you could use your power of the internet and do the same thing instead of him talking for hours just to satisfy you.  Idiot.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 21, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Buddy...just stick to your politics in France.  Honestly Le Male wonders why people still bash the French...well case in point.
> 
> Quit your fucking whining.  Presidents don't give specifics in an inaugural address.  That would take hours.  Your Africa analogy is retarded because Africa is for the most part black, but you felt like being a prat and compare the US (It's called the Melting Pot for a reason) and Africa (which is mostly black) when it came to presidents.  Idiot.
> 
> You want specifics?  If you had paid attention you would've heard more detail when he was on the campaign trail and on his website.  I'll say it again, YOU DO NOT GO INTO SPECIFICS IN AN INAUGURAL ADDRESS, especially for a non-American like you.  For America this is a cultural milestone, so quit spoiling it for everybody with your whining.  I read up on his specifics so maybe you could use your power of the internet and do the same thing instead of him talking for hours just to satisfy you.  Idiot.



Wait, Jimnet is from France?


----------



## Mael (Jan 21, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> Wait, Jimnet is from France?



I believe this is the same Jimnast who complained a bunch and said he was living in Marseille.  In actuality I think he/she's South African, but still...not American.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 21, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I believe this is the same Jimnast who complained a bunch and said he was living in Marseille.  In actuality I think he/she's South African, but still...not American.



No wonder why he doesn't understand the significance of this moment. I didn't want to assume he was from somewhere else, but I had that feeling in my gut.


----------



## Hi Im God (Jan 21, 2009)

Satalite pic of Inag.

I LOVE that it catches another stalite in the top left.



The ants go marching two by two, hurrah, hurrah!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Im God said:


> Satalite pic of Inag.
> 
> I LOVE that it catches another stalite in the top left.
> 
> ...



IDK, i think they could've fit more people on the mall. There was plenty of room  and no need to shut it down, keeping people from witnessing history. That kinda pissed me off when they did that.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 21, 2009)

Jimnast, the reason everyone is making such a big deal about this being the first black president is not because we want to show how different he is, but to show how far we have come from the times of segregation. It's not just white people saying "holy cow a black president" it's everyone who ever read the history of our country and slavery. If it was 1970 and you told someone there would be a black president in 30-40 years they'd laugh in your face. If you woulda said that in the 1800's you probably would have been called a ^ (use bro) lover and hung. 

So it's not to say that we're still divided and this is why we make such a fuss about the first African American president. It's to show how far we've come from our ignorant racist ways as a country in it's entirety.


----------



## Mael (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Im God said:


> Satalite pic of Inag.
> 
> I LOVE that it catches another stalite in the top left.
> 
> ...



HA!  Holy shit they do look like ants.  That's hilarious.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 21, 2009)

I love the other satellite in the top left corner. But why is it there? Is it that low?:


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Jan 21, 2009)

are you sure that's a satellite?? It could be a dock of some sort....


----------



## Regent (Jan 21, 2009)

A Black Man in the White House.

It sounds like a porn movie.


----------



## Boneretti (Jan 21, 2009)

Obama's _half_ black.

Its a half black man in the white house.


----------



## Sock Pain (Jan 21, 2009)

Mawashi Geri said:


> are you sure that's a satellite?? It could be a dock of some sort....


----------



## Taxman (Jan 21, 2009)

okay...inauguration is over...let's move away people

*locks*


----------



## Naruko (Jan 21, 2009)

PS - there is an Obama FC if you want further discussion of a light nature about him.


----------

